# Destroyer 350 anybody shooting [email protected] 30+"



## bonie (Feb 22, 2008)

Just wondering if anyboby has ben shooting the Destroyer 350 at 30" 30.5" 31" and what speed they are seeing a t 60lbs with and IBO or close arrow and say a 420 gr hunting arrow?
If Dr. fixes my shoulder right this may be the next in my collection.


----------



## boh-n-arrow (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey bonie, the Destroyer 350 only goes to 30'',the 340 goes to 31'', I have a 61lb 340 at 31 and am getting 332fps with a 340 gr lightspeed . I have not cronied any heavier arrow.


----------



## Buzz414 (Jan 1, 2010)

D350...28"@60# w/65# arrow I am getting 311fps...


----------



## bonie (Feb 22, 2008)

*340 d*

It seems the 340 is about the same as the 101st I had 61lbs 311 gr 3-28 acc 31" 342 fps, I did not relize the 350 was for miggets.


----------

